# Google Chrome OS ?



## Flucien (20 Novembre 2009)

Google a présenté hier son futur OS lors d'une conférence. De nombreuses retranscriptions sont disponibles sur le net. Il s'agit d'un OS destiné a des netbooks sans disques durs, et les données sont appelées a être stockées en ligne.

Je livres ici mes impressions sur le sujet : http://www.puceau.nu/google-chrome-os/

Pour ma part je ne suis pas convaincu.


----------



## GillesF (20 Novembre 2009)

Moi si, mais seulement dans certains cas ciblés :
- avec un netbook
- en dualboot avec un autre OS

Les netbooks sont clairement orienté web, alors pourquoi s'encombrer avec une tonne de trucs inutiles? J'attendais qu'une distrib linux nous sortent un truc comme ca mais c'est toujours resté à l'état de projet (ou alors c'était pas aboutit).
Et en dualboot, parce que souvent, je boot juste pour aller voir mes mails et mes infos et effectivement, attendre 45 secondes ca m'agace...

Par contre, je ne crois pas à ce genre d'OS sur le long terme, les netbooks vont gagner en puissance même si ce n'était pas la philosophie au début et le boot devient une des cibles d'optimisation sur tous les OS. Maintenant, google a déjà prouvé qu'ils pouvaient surprendre, ils sont capable d'encore innover et rendre cet OS alternatif vraiment utile, même sur le long terme...


----------

